# HT Programming Skills Available



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

I've recently finished up some of my odds and ends applications that I've been working on recently, and I'm looking to undertake another small project or two to fill my time. I'm a programmer by trade, and I'm incredibly interested in the audio world... Not just sounding good, but the theory of it as well. So if there's anyone out there that's looking for programming on HT-related items or items related to the building of speakers/subs/etc (like any calculators), PM me or post up here... Keep in mind, I do this on the side, so it's not going to be the worlds quickest coding, but also keep in mind I'm free!


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like a generous offer :T I also dabble in programming, being a computer engineering student. What kind of programs have you developed, and which languages do you prefer to work with?


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

bob1029 said:


> Sounds like a generous offer :T I also dabble in programming, being a computer engineering student. What kind of programs have you developed, and which languages do you prefer to work with?


Well, I do a lot with business reporting, and at home and on the side, I've been doing some work with different multimedia stuff... Nothing major though. PowerBuilder/PowerScript is my main language, but I use VB.net sometimes, and I'm in the process of dabbling in C#.


----------

